# Paul Gibson.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Does any one know what happened to Paul. He was a scouser who sailed as Mate on Lapthornes then I believe he went to Swires and got his Masters. He always wanted to be a Pilot, just wondering if he ever made it.(Thumb)


----------

